# October



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2015)

I hate a warm fall!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 21, 2015)

Hear ya'...let's just hope they're wrong in at least part of their winter predictions...


----------



## chuckstah (Sep 21, 2015)

I love this forecast for Carroll County, NH. Take it with a grain of salt as it is Accuweather.


----------



## Glade Runner (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh stop being a whiney bitch


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2015)

It will sniw sniw and snow this winter enjoy the mountain s while if snowy and good take Scott y forecast if winter when t gets nin snowy weather enjoy what grooming is for ,?/they ever actually predict weather for any season months in advance correctly, m?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Abubob (Sep 24, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Sniw sniw και να χιονίσει αυτός ο χειμώνας απολαμβάνει το βουνό s ενώ εάν χιονώδες και το αγαθό παίρνει Scott Υ προβλεπόμενο εάν χειμώνας όταν παίρνει το τ nin το χιονώδη καιρό απολαμβάνει τι που καλλωπίζει είναι



It's all Greek to me.


----------



## catsup948 (Sep 28, 2015)

First real change in the weather pattern incoming.  Basically 5 days of rain to end the week.  Over the weekend possibly a tropical depression merges with an upper level low making for big ole noreaster. But there seems it will not have any snow associated with it just a ton of rain.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> First real change in the weather pattern incoming.  Basically 5 days of rain to end the week.  Over the weekend possibly a tropical depression merges with an upper level low making for big ole noreaster. But there seems it will not have any snow associated with it just a ton of rain.



And this will fill up the snowmaking ponds/lakes!


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 29, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> First real change in the weather pattern incoming.  Basically 5 days of rain to end the week.  Over the weekend possibly a tropical depression merges with an upper level low making for big ole noreaster. But there seems it will not have any snow associated with it just a ton of rain.



So thankful the Susquehanna is woefully low, calling for 4+" of rain today and tonight. Only flash flooding is predicted. I've been flooded twice in the past 10 yrs, fingers crossed. We definitely need the rain.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I hate a warm fall!



Not buying it!  Bring on the cold nights!


----------



## rocojerry (Sep 30, 2015)

how much snow would this system dump if it were 40 degrees cooler?   these thoughts get me through the puddles....


----------



## bigbog (Sep 30, 2015)

This rain system coming from the west is already hitting us up here with non-stop rain = much needed...even before the depression/hurricane comes up the EC.
Certainly would be great totals from these two systems, but enough mental torture..lol.


----------



## marcski (Sep 30, 2015)

El nino's traditionally bring a warmer autumn.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 30, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> I love this forecast for Carroll County, NH. Take it with a grain of salt as it is Accuweather.



A forecast for three weeks out? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 1, 2015)

Got to love the Temp drop for the start of OCT!! First real feel of fall.


----------

